# Best all around rigging rope.. READY GO!



## Quikaj01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Whats everyones favorite all around rigging rope... With natural crotch? With False crotch? READY... SET... GO!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 20, 2013)

Love husky, great rope, great price. Handles natural crotch really well, just the right amount of stretch. I use 3/4 most of the time, but I like big cuts.


----------



## kevin bingham (Jul 20, 2013)

I hate velocity for climbing but love it for all around light rigging. It's my favorite for everything until I start into the big stuff.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 21, 2013)

kevin bingham said:


> I hate velocity for climbing but love it for all around light rigging. It's my favorite for everything until I start into the big stuff.




I'm asking, because I don't know, . Why do you not like Velocity for a climbing rope??

J L. ; I haven't heard of Husky. What brand or who sells it??


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 21, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> I'm asking, because I don't know, . Why do you not like Velocity for a climbing rope??
> 
> J L. ; I haven't heard of Husky. What brand or who sells it??



Tree Stuff - Rigging Ropes


----------



## Kottonwood (Jul 21, 2013)

for light weight true blue, for big stuff yale bull rigger. These ropes are super durable, able to nartural crotch when necessary and easy to tie knots with.... i have only broken a bull rigger once.... but any rope can be broken.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jul 22, 2013)

For light rigging I think 1/2" Arborplex is the way to go for light rigging. The price cant be beat, light weight, strong, and the somewhat dynamic property is a plus. Runs good through natural or false crotch. Bailey's has it on sale for $59.99 for 120' i believe!


----------



## bootboy (Jul 22, 2013)

5/8" husky is my go-to.


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 22, 2013)

Been using true blue for light duty and some pulling


----------



## Nemus Talea (Jul 24, 2013)

*Husky?*

Husky has a nylon core. How does performance compare with other energy absorbing lines like nystron and polydyne? Hand? Stretch? Abrasion? Price looks good.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 24, 2013)

Nemus Talea said:


> Husky has a nylon core. How does performance compare with other energy absorbing lines like nystron and polydyne? Hand? Stretch? Abrasion? Price looks good.



I've been using nothing but husky for about 5 years now, love it, love the price. Just the right stretch to me, and the jacket wears like iron. Pretty supple and soft, holds a knot good, and unties pretty easy when you're done. Jeff


----------



## Procut (Jul 25, 2013)

kevin bingham said:


> I hate velocity for climbing but love it for all around light rigging. It's my favorite for everything until I start into the big stuff.



My favorite climbing rope is Velocity. Love Everything about it. BTW there are actual rigging ropes close to the same diameter as Velocity. Why would you use a climbing rope for rigging? Just curious!


----------



## beastmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

I love my 5/8 husky bull line. It has enough stretch to make up for bad groundsmen, but not so much you'd notice. I also old school it and keep 200 ft of 1/2in three strand for lowing limbs and other applacation that are hard on rope. At 60.00 for 200' you can abuse it and replace it. I also have an assertment of old climbing lines i use for non critical rigging.


----------

